# Mixed Chicks products? Super curly hair!!



## *Gigi* (May 28, 2008)

Hey everyone! My 4 year old daughter is biracial, and I was wondering if anyone has tried this line. Her hair is very dry, super tightly curled. I don't want to put a relaxer in it and risk damage, but I have tried everything from the oil moisturizers to the stuff I use, much to no avail... too heavy or too light. So Mixed Chicks was created by 2 "mixed chicks", and they must know what I am going through! I went on the website and requested a sample and i should get it in a week or so. If you have super curly hair, what works for you?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 28, 2008)

i found for styling hair curly deva schan works for me.

i really like it cuase it is water based so you put a lot in than when your hair dries you scrunch a second time to get rid of the crunch. and it doesnt leave any flakes, and best of all i have a super sensative scalp and it doesnt make my scalp itch.

i just like it cause it is like fool prof cause if you put to much in when it is dry it will come right out.

i may not be mixed but i do have pretty curly hair and this has helped it tons


----------



## monniej (May 28, 2008)

i tried the mixed chick leave in and it really didn't work that well for me. left my hair a bit frizzy. it had great body but i prefer my hair to be a bit more smooth. this is another product you might want to try. i really like the fact that it can be used on young children.

Curly Hair, Curly Hair Products - Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢


----------



## KatJ (May 29, 2008)

I haven't heard much about the Mixed Chick line, but maybe this thread will help you with your quest to control:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...air-51109.html


----------



## pure25honey (May 29, 2008)

Im mixed and it didn't really do that much for me. I was disappointed.


----------



## alicia8406 (May 29, 2008)

I have really curly hair and never used mixed chicks products, but have found some simple, more common products and methods to use for my hair. The main things I find that helps is moisturizing and conditioning. I don't normally use any special, expensive products, but washing often with moisturizing conditioner and keeping the dry hair hydrated with a glycerin-based moisturizing cream or spray helps so much. I also know of a website created by a biracial woman that I think would help you out a lot: Biracial Hair Site. Please check it out because she has some great advice!


----------



## lapuce (May 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting the link about the biracial hair site.It is very helpful!!!


----------



## monniej (May 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *alicia8406* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have really curly hair and never used mixed chicks products, but have found some simple, more common products and methods to use for my hair. The main things I find that helps is moisturizing and conditioning. I don't normally use any special, expensive products, but washing often with moisturizing conditioner and keeping the dry hair hydrated with a glycerin-based moisturizing cream or spray helps so much. I also know of a website created by a biracial woman that I think would help you out a lot: Biracial Hair Site. Please check it out because she has some great advice! wow! what an amazing site, alicia! thanks so much for the link. i found out things i'm doing wrong, but was very pleased that i'm doing a lot of things right! i was so please to find out that i can leave in the conditioner for more control and actually do more good for my hair. maybe i can even get rid of my gels and moisturizers! i always wondered about that! great info!


----------



## dentaldee (May 30, 2008)

I second the frizzoff.com.........curl keeper is all Justine uses


----------



## dcole710 (May 30, 2008)

I used a couple of the Mixed Chicks products about two years ago. It made my hair feel really soft but I've used other products that were much better for my curls. Right now I use products from a Dominican line called Silicon Mix and they've completely transformed my hair.

The Biracial Hair Site seemed to have some really good techniques. I never thought to leave in the actual conditioner instead of using a seperate 'leave-in conditioner'


----------



## iron7 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mixed Chicks rocks! It takes away all frizz and defines my curls and it is nice and soft afterward. Make sure you follow their directions and remember curly people, don't shampoo too often. go to mixedchicks.net for info.


----------



## ivette (Jun 14, 2008)

i'm not a mixed chick but i do have very curly hair. adult hair differs from children's hair(i've heard) so i don't think what i use will be very helpful. anyway,to answer your question i just mix gel with hairstyling cream.

there's a book called curly girl by lorraine massey(i think). she's a hair stylist who specializes in cutting curly hair. There's a section of the book on children's hair.

you might want to look at that. i have the book and i love it.


----------



## creolesugar (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm multiracial (hence my username Creole hehe), and I didn't like Mixed Chicks' Leave In Conditioner only because of the smell. As for its shampoo, there are drying ingredients in the formula, such as sulfates. Watch out for any shampoo that has that sort of ingredient early in the list. However, you can save money by adding any existing hair oils to a "bad" shampoo. Shake up the mixture, and the oil will counteract the moisture imbalances caused by sulfates, which strip curly hair of its natural oils. Also, make sure to get more moisture into your hair regimen than protein. A lot of conditioners make the hair so hard that it breaks off because those products don't maintain the moisture balance. Again, check ingredient lists. Nothing wrong with sulfates and proteins, but you must use them in moderation. Sulfates are good for clarifying and removing buildup from the scalp. Protein is good for strengthening the hair. Too much, though, and the hair becomes unhealthy.

Products that I love: Brendita's Body Works (her entire brand is great because it's mostly natural and organic), which has been featured by Allure Magazine and NaturallyCurly.com; Redken Fresh Curls; hair serums and silk drops by brands like Ion, GVP, and Sabino (once you have the moisturizer in, put the serum in to lock in the moisture and prevent frizz all day/week without the greasy feel of oils); Global Goddess; Moroccan oil (beautychoice.com); BLACK N SASSY Caribbean Creme Leave in Conditioner; PARNEVU (any of their leave-in's would work!). I hope those help!

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used a couple of the Mixed Chicks products about two years ago. It made my hair feel really soft but I've used other products that were much better for my curls. Right now I use products from a Dominican line called Silicon Mix and they've completely transformed my hair. 
The Biracial Hair Site seemed to have some really good techniques. I never thought to leave in the actual conditioner instead of using a seperate 'leave-in conditioner'

I like Silicon Mix polisher spray, but their pearl extract shampoo is drying. Again, sulfates are good for clarifying. I shampoo at least once a week to remove and/or prevent build-up. Most of the time, I use conditioner to wash my hair between shampoo days. That way, I'm getting much-needed moisture into my hair regularly!
Curly hair is shaped differently, so it's attacked from all sides. That's why it's even more important to stay on top of things.


----------



## mixedChick_buC (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey GiGi&amp; all the other curly girls. I myself am Hawaiian and Black, I have curly hair. I work at a hair salon called MopHeads in Fayetteville, NC. We carry the Mixed Chicks line. I have found through using it, that when used correctly, it is an amazing product. You shampoo and condition normally. The shampoo is very concentrated so emulsify it in your hands and make sure your hair is very wet before applying, this will help with using too much product. Condition with the deep conditioner according to how dry your hair is, it is a great one to use under the dryer or over night. Rinse out as you wish and then apply the leave in. The thicker your hair is the smaller sections you'll want to apply it in&amp; be sure not to overuse. I find for my hair that when I can't really feel the product in wet, then it is the perfect amount dry, because when it feels super moisturized wet, then it is to heavy dry. Hope this helps. I'll touch base periodically to see if I can help and if I find any other good product. Have a great one!


----------



## KinkyCurly (Jul 8, 2011)

I would like to thank all of you for your posts.  I have recently gone natural and deciding whether or not to wear natural styles or do locs.  I'm going to try this product and see how it works for me and give an update.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 16, 2011)

My hair is natural (I have curly/ wavy hair). I use a product called Curls. I've also used Kinky Curly. I've heard alot of great things about Miss Jessie's products but they are expensive. All three of these can be purchased at Target.

I'm curious to know if anyone has tried Carol's Daughter products? I heard that CD has products for curly and curly challenged hair.

Good luck on finding products.

BTW, stay away from shampoos and conditioners from Tresseme, They tend to strip and dry out hair more. I use Biolage and or Cream of Nature.

I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## VeryKinkyGirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I have thick curly/wavy 3b/c and 4a hair as well and I don't really like Mixed Chicks or the Sally knockoff brand Mixed Silk. They both smell really bad and seem to be drying to the hair. I prefer using organic products because they are better for curly hair. Organic products do not have sulfates, silicones, and other harsh ingredients that prevent moisture from entering the hair shaft.


----------



## Nekke (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello everyone!  I have super curly hair, I am interracial, and I use sabino products to cut down on the frizz. It is a great product and a little goes a long way! It is like Frizz ease buch much better, and you don't have to use as much. I use the moisutre block and finishing spray.  I also use a shampoo/conditoner line called "Mop Head", and it works great to moisturize my hair! And, I use isoplus oil sheen, when my hir starts to look dry. Hope this helps!


----------



## ivette (Nov 16, 2011)

hi gigi-

     i have very curly hair too and the only thing i can tell you for sure is that its all trial and error imo.

i read that halle berry uses it and really likes it alot.  i'm pretty sure she's biracial too.  i've never used

the product, but have heard positive things about it.  if you can get a sample or trial size of it, that

might be your best bet.  from what i understand, its kind of expensive

good luck


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 24, 2011)

Mixed Chicks doesn't really work for my hair either..i would suggest this product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Joico Curl Activator Revitalizing Spray 5.1oz


----------

